# 3rd degree AC tear - surgery or not?



## cocavaak (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm weighing whether or not to have surgery for my third degree shoulder separation. Besides riding my bike I'd also like to be able to play volleyball still. Who has been through this surgery - or not - and has an opinion? If you've just done the PT route can you do pretty much everything you did before?


----------



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

Just tore mine (3rd degree) two weeks ago. I'm convince that after talking to multiple doctors, getting opinions on here and hearing about studies that compared surgery vs non-operative that non-operative is the way to go. The only time I would recommend surgery is:

1. if it's a 4-6 degree tear
2. for cosmetic reasons (if the bump on your shoulder bothers you)

I'm not a doctor though and I'd do what you're doctor recommends. If he mentions surgery, I'd explain that you're in favor of a non-operative approach, and see what he says. If he still favors surgery then I'd go get a second opinion from a sports medicine doctor.


----------



## cocavaak (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks for the input. I'm leaning towards just doing the PT route. It's been a week and I'm starting to feel noticeably better.


----------



## Bull_D (Apr 9, 2008)

do a search of this 4m.........there have been a LOT of threads lately on this subject.


----------



## VPI (Jun 7, 2007)

If it is 3rd degree I would not have the surgery. I got a 3rd degree about 2 months ago. I did PT and got back on my bike (EASY) at about 2 weeks. Started riding better at 4 weeks. I am not 100% at this point, but I am riding down hill and hitting stuff again. Some soreness shows up after about 3 hours straight on the bike, so I don't ride past that point at this point. My best sugestion is "IF IT HURST DON'T DO IT"


----------



## Motorep (Jun 20, 2004)

Did the same thing about 8 years ago while skiing. At the time I was heavily into white water kayaking so I was really concerned how it would hurt my boating. I was all over the Web looking for info and I talked with multiple docs. The "bump" didn't phase me but the thought of being an old man with arthritis in my shoulder did. I ended up doing the PT thing and so far so good.

The joint still pops from time to time but it's pretty strong. Boating again was a challenge but I worked through it. Now the only pain I get is when I'm hammering a desert race or on a motocross track on my dirt bike. It's just a constant beating to the joint but a little Aleve and I'm fine. I'm also on the mtb 5 times a week too. I guess the real answer will come as I get older though.


----------



## ouboone (Dec 17, 2008)

Left shoulder class 4, right shoulder class 2. 
No insurance. I spent 5k gettin the class 2 fixed. Believe it or not the class 2 was more painfull. Due to the capsule being damaged with a slight seperation. The bones were rubbing together. The class 4, as you can see , is completely seperated.

When I told the doctor of my cercumstances in not having ins. He explained to me that I could manage to live with the more damaged looking inj. and I should fix the class 2. so thats what I did.


----------

